# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Βλάβη σε sony ericsson k300i

## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα κινητό sony ericsson Κ300i (της φωτογραφίας παρακάτω) το οποίο έχει πέσει κάτω με πολύ δύναμη και τώρα δεν βλέπει την κάρτα SIM. Δηλαδή είτε υπάρχει κάρτα είτε όχι λέει πάντα εισάγετε τη κάρτα SIM. Τι μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει? Τι μπορώ εγώ να ελέγξω? Ευχαριστώ  :Exclamation:

----------


## manos_3

Το πρόβλημα αυτό μου το έχει παρουσιάσει στο παλιό μου κινητό πάρα πολλές φορές.Σου προτείνω να το πάς για Service αλλά εάν είναι διαλυμένο απο τα πεσήματα πεταξε το...

----------


## MHTSOS

Αν το SIM reader και οι κολήσεις του είναι εντάξει τότε μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει ή να έχει ξεκολήσει ένα μικρό BGA ολοκληρωμένο που συνδέει την SIM με τον επεξεργαστή. Ποιό ακριβώς είναι δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω φτιάξει ποτέ SonyEricsson.

----------


## leosedf

Τσέκαρε το Ν2600 που είναι ο κύριος ύποπτος μετά τις επαφές. Επίσης και τα άλλα εξαρτήματα (πυκνωτές, αντιστάσεις, διόδους) στην ίδια γραμμή.
http://rapidshare.com/files/82040236/K300.zip.html
Θα σε βοηθήσει.
btw το Ν2600 μπορεί να χρειαστεί reball η αντικατάσταση και να τσεκάρεις αν έχει σπασμένα pads κάτω απο αυτό.

----------


## eebabs2000

1000 ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, leosedf τα σχέδια είναι σούπερ... Όμως δε ξέρω πως θα ελέγξω κάτω από το κοννέκτορα της SIM τις κολλήσεις και τα σχετικά; Μπορεί να βγεί; Έπειτα τα πάντα είναι θωρακισμένα με κάτι μεταλλικά κουτάκια πάνω στη πλακέτα. Αυτά πως θα τα βγάλω για να δω; Τα μόνα εξαρτήματα που διακρίνονται είναι κάτι SMD αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές.

----------


## leosedf

Ολα βγαίνουν. Νομίζω οτι το Ν2600 ομως και τα εξαρτήματα της κάρτας δεν βρίσκονται μέσα σε θωρακίσεις αν δείς και το layout. Απλα θα χρειαστείς εργαλεία.

----------


## eebabs2000

Βάζω εικόνες... Οι θωρακίσεις με ποιο τρόπο βγαίνουν; Είναι κάτι σαν κλιπάκια ή χρείαζεται αποκόλληση;

----------


## Radiometer

Στις εικόνες που ανέβασες εκεί  που είναι η υποδοχή της κάρτας SIM παρατήρησα ότι είναι σπασμένη  η πλακέτα  στην γωνιά   :Exclamation: 
 προφανώς από το πέσιμο.  οπότε κάποιο υλικό δεν πρέπει να πατά καλά η η πλακέτα έχει κάποιο ράγισμα

----------


## eebabs2000

> Στις εικόνες που ανέβασες εκεί  που είναι η υποδοχή της κάρτας SIM παρατήρησα ότι είναι σπασμένη  η πλακέτα  στην γωνιά  
>  προφανώς από το πέσιμο.  οπότε κάποιο υλικό δεν πρέπει να πατά καλά η η πλακέτα έχει κάποιο ράγισμα


Μπορεί... τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται... Το θέμα είναι πως θα βρω ποιο εξάρτημα φταίει?

----------


## MHTSOS

Δυστυχώς τα νέα δεν είναι καλά. Από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται ότι η πλακέτα είναι οξειδωμένη από υγρό. Αυτό μάλλον προκάλεσε και την βλάβη και όχι το πέσιμο. Θα πρέπει να την πας σε μαγαζί να στην καθαρίσουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει για τα λεφτά που θα δώσεις.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τι εννοείς οξειδωμένη? Στις θωρακίσεις? Μήπως χτυπάει το φως έτσι? Την έβγαλα με σκάνερ και όχι με ψηφιακή γι' αυτό το λέω? Πριν πέσει δούλευε μια χαρά, πως είναι δυνατόν μετά το πέσιμο να την έπαθε από οξείδωση τόσο γρήγορα? Θέλω να το παλέψω μόνος μου να το φτιάξω, έτσι κι΄ αλλιώς είναι για πέταμα... Μόνο και μόνο για τις προσόψεις που ψηλοσπάσανε μου ζητάνε 40E και αν τα τις βρω μου είπανε, γι' αυτό λέω να το παλέψω μήπως και το καταφέρω έστω και για εξασκηση.

----------


## leosedf

Οι θωρακίσεις βγαίνουν με ένα κατσαβίδι αν είσαι και προσεκτικός δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το ολοκληρωμένο που σου είπα το κοίταξες?
Χρειάζεσαι θερμό αέρα για να κάνεις επανασυγκόλληση.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Οι θωρακίσεις βγαίνουν με ένα κατσαβίδι αν είσαι και προσεκτικός δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Το ολοκληρωμένο που σου είπα το κοίταξες?
> Χρειάζεσαι θερμό αέρα για να κάνεις επανασυγκόλληση.


Δε το κοίταξα. Είναι αυτό που διακρίνεται σχεδόν κάτω από το κοννέκτορα της SIM προς τις θωρακίσεις? Έχω και λίγο πρόβλημα με τα μάτια και δε τα βλέπω καλά. Έστω ότι το ξεκολλάω, πως θα το ελέγξω αν δουλεύει, που θα το συνδέσω? Αν θέλετε πείτε μου περισσότερα... Thanks!

----------


## leosedf

Πουθενά, το αλλάζεις η του κάνεις μια επανασυγκόλληση πρίν το αλλάξεις.
Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

----------


## eebabs2000

ΟΚ, θα δοκιμάσω τις επόμενες μέρες και αν είναι θα ξαναρωτήσω πάλι... Ευχαριστώ πάρα πόλυ  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :OK:

----------

